# Technisches und Fachklassendiagramm



## ffghts (21. Dez 2016)

Hallo ihr,

ich musste für eine Hausarbeit ein Fachklassendiagramm erstellen. In der nächsten Aufgabe, soll ich ein Technisches, bzw ein Designklassendiagramm erstellen. Nur finde ich leider nirgendwo einen Anhaltspunkt, was da genau der Unterschied ist, zwischen einem Fachlichen und einem Technischen Klassendiagramm. Und Designklassendiagramm habe ich auch noch nie gehört. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand den Unterschied erklären?

Grüße


----------



## stg (22. Dez 2016)

Vielleicht fragst du da einfach mal deinen Lehrer, der die Aufgabe gestellt hat?! Ihr werdet das doch im Unterricht sicherlich auch behandelt haben...

Die Begriffe scheinen jedenfalls wirklich nicht allzu gebräuchlich und ich müsste selbst raten, was _genau _euer Lehrer da von euch sehen will, daher besser einfach nochmal Rücksprache halten, wenn etwas nicht genau verstanden wurde.

Hier wird zu Beginn ein bisschen zu den verschiedenen genannen Diagrammen unterschieden: http://www.dipl-inf.de/downloads/patterndrivendesign.pdf


----------



## ffghts (22. Dez 2016)

Hi, erstmal danke für deine Antwort.

Leider ist das nicht so ganz einfach, da unser Dozent der festen Überzeugung ist, dass es genug Beispiele im Internet gibt und wir das durch selbst Recherche viel besser lernen würden. 

Habe es jetzt aber schon weitestgehend ausgearbeitet. Werde mir aber nochmal den Link durchlesen.

Vielen Dank dafür.


----------

